# Geforce 6800 GT- Pipelines freischalten



## bigfella (6. November 2004)

Hi.
Hab mir gestern die Asus V9999GT gekauft.
Sie besitzt 16 Renderpipelines.
In der aktuellen PCGames Hardware ist ein Artikel über "Pipelines freischalten"(siehe PCGH S.120).

Mit Hilfe der neuen Version des "Riva Tuners" kann man dies bequem einstellen.
Wollte mal schauen ob evtl. bei meiner Grafikkarte auch Piplines deaktiviert sind.
Bei mir schauen die Einstellungen so aus:

Screenshot Renderpiplines 

Ist zwar nichts deaktiviert aber anstatt der vorhanden 16 Pipelines zähle ich nur 10  die aktiviert sind.....

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## alois (8. November 2004)

Geile Sache, ne Grafikkarte wo Pipelines deaktiviert sind? 
Naja auf dem Screenshot siehts aus als hätten die anderen nur keinen Status und keine Beschreibung, ich hab auch mal gehört dass Nvidia-Grakas manchmal nur auf DirectX 8.1 laufen und man die erst auf DX9 setzen muss , vielleicht benutzen die dann nicht alle Pipelines.


----------



## jaquline (9. November 2004)

HI!

ich geh mal davon aus das die Pipelines nich deaktiviert sind, sondern
ganz einfach ungenutzt. könnt ich mir zumindest vorstellen, weil sich die Graka
bei halflife2 mit der standart auflösung eher langweilt.


außerdem frisst die nen haufen strom (110watt), es wäre doch gut, wenn das sowas
is wie ein stromsparmodus =)


----------

